# Where to get bottles for PPS-Pro ferts?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

where can i get glass chemical bottles (or any bottle for that matter) for storing my pps-pro solutions? i dont want something that will leach unwanted chemicals into my mixtures. any tips would be sweet. i would rather not purchase online (due to shipping) so if anyone can provide places where you have picked them up in the past it would help a lot. Thanks everyone!

sean


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: where to get bottles for pps-pro ferts?*

Some over the counter medicine bottles have measuring cup caps. I have used cough syrup bottles, and am now using a mouthwash bottle. You do have to wash them thoroughly with hot water, but that isn't a big job. The bottles I use are amber, not clear. For a trace mixture amber bottles are an advantage.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: where to get bottles for pps-pro ferts?*

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ck/41227-so-i-need-purchase-some-bottles.html


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: where to get bottles for pps-pro ferts?*

It is recommended to add one drop of Aquarium Fungus Cure, Malachite Green or Methylene Blue to stop mold from growing in the solution. I use the Aquarium Fungus Cure by Tetra with great results.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: where to get bottles for pps-pro ferts?*



Edward said:


> It is recommended to add one drop of Aquarium Fungus Cure, Malachite Green or Methylene Blue to stop mold from growing in the solution. I use the Aquarium Fungus Cure by Tetra with great results.


Or use TMG as a trace fertilizer instead: never any mold or sediment... and it's a great product.

(TMG is now called Aquacare Plant Nutrition liquid).


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: where to get bottles for pps-pro ferts?*



Laith said:


> Or use TMG as a trace fertilizer instead: never any mold or sediment... and it's a great product.
> 
> (TMG is now called Aquacare Plant Nutrition liquid).


When you empty the first bottle, it is a great one to use for the macro mix. You just squeeze to fill the little auxilliary "bottle" with 10 ml or whatever amount you want, and dump it into the tank. No mess at all.


----------

